
Plan to save monarch butterflies backfires - deegles
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/01/plan-save-monarch-butterflies-backfires
======
rab_oof
I get ads past the adblocker sometimes that say "visit Michoacán to see the
butterflies". Hmm, disrupt the butterflies and travel to one of the most
dangerous areas on the planet? Sure thing, if it comes with Lloyds of London
kidnap insurance and triple death payout. (I know someone from the coast that
has stories of rural life from about two decades ago, however it's far worse
now.)

The TL;DR action item (wrong species of plant) needs a blog article (how to
identify the right and wrong ones with pictures) to get linked into the news.
That might happen, but I won't hold my breath.

